# Australian KIA in Afghanistan 05 Jan 09



## 1feral1 (6 Jan 2009)

Link http://www.scoop.co.nz/stories/WO0901/S00023.htm

Shared IAW the usual....

--------------------
Australian Soldier Killed in Afghanistan
Monday, 5 January 2009, 11:48 am
Press Release: Australian Defence Force  

Department of Defence Media Mail List


DEFENCE MEDIA RELEASE

MSPA 002/09 Monday, 5 January 2009

AUSTRALIAN SOLDIER KILLED IN AFGHANISTAN

An Australian soldier in Afghanistan has been killed in a rocket attack whilst conducting operations in Oruzgan Province.

Chief of the Defence Force, Air Chief Marshal (ACM) Angus Houston, said the soldier was killed early yesterday evening, Australian time.

"Taliban insurgents engaged an Afghan forward operating base with rockets. An Australian element was deployed at the base during this attack. 

"As a result of this indirect fire it is with regret that I inform you that an Australian soldier has been killed. No other Australian soldiers, or other coalition nationals, were wounded in this attack.

"The soldier was killed instantly when a rocket exploded in the compound," ACM Houston said.

Defence has notified the immediate family of the soldier involved and is providing assistance to them during this very difficult time. 

ACM Houston extended his condolences to the family. "To the family I want to convey that I am terribly sorry for their loss. Though I can bring them no comfort at this time, I do want them to know they are in the thoughts and prayers of a grateful nation. I will ensure they are provided with caring support as they endure their devastating loss.

"Despite the tragic loss of this soldier, our operations will continue and we will not be deterred, nor our resolve lessened, from taking the fight to the Taliban," ACM Houston said.

Media Note:
At the request of the soldier"s family the ADF will not release his personal details at this time.

As operations are ongoing, Defence will not provide further detail on this incident at this time as it could jeopardise the safety of those who remain in the field. 
------------------------------

RIP Digger.

OWDU


----------



## CougarKing (6 Jan 2009)

RIP Digger. And my condolences to the family and comrades of the fallen.


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Jan 2009)

Pte Sher's repatriation ceremony. 







Dignitaries in attendance at the ramp ceremony for Private Gregory Sher, were (L to R) the Hon. Joel Fitzgibbon MP, Minister for Defence; Special Operations Commander Australia, Major General Tim McOwan; Commanding Officer 1st Commando Regiment; Acting Chief of the Defence Force, Lieutenant General David Hurley; Chief of Army, Lieutenant General Ken Gillespie and the Hon. Bob Baldwin MP, Shadow Minister for Defence Science and Personnel (representing the Shadow Minister for Defence) www.defence.gov.au Hires






Commanding Officer 1st Commando Regiment places Private Gregory Sher's medals on his casket, during the ramp ceremony held at Tullamarine Airport, Melbourne.


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Jan 2009)

It should be noted that 1 Cdo is a AGR (Active General Reserve) Unit.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Old Sweat (9 Jan 2009)

Wes,

I recognize the US Bronze Star the CO is wearing at the end of his medals. What are the others?


----------



## Raven22 (16 Jan 2009)

The CO has got a Distinguished Service Cross, an Australian Active Service Medal, Afghanistan Campaign Medal, Australian Service Medal, Defence Long Service Medal and Australian Defence Medal (Plus the Bronze Star).

Also interesting to note that all four uniformed gents in the first row have Distinguished Service Crosses. Clearly not men to mess with.


----------

